# Best/least Exp Way To Fly The Flag Proudly???



## n2striper (Jul 21, 2007)

I want to fly my flags proudly but DO NOT want to pay $199.00 for a telescoping flag pole!! Has anyone MADE one or found one that is better on the pocket book? I know that I'm full of questions today. I have CABIN FEVER!!!


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

I got a telescoping flagpole at my dealer for $49.99...It has clips to be able to fly 2 flags...We use a couple of velcro wraps or bungies to attach it to the tongue jack and it works great.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

This is how I did it on my fiver.

On my TT, I do not have any pics. I used a steel base with a pipe welded to it that a pole that would fit in my front compartment, would be set in the pipe. The base would be put under my front jack during set up. The flag would then be mounted at the top of the pole. Same look as Dawns.

John


----------



## BlueWedge (Sep 11, 2005)

We used C bolts to attach an adjustable flag pole mount to the slide retaining bar. Like these-> Adjustable mount We use a cheap salmon pole to hang various wind devices and it will support several flag sizes. We have several US flags of various importance/size that we fly.

~$15 mount ~$10 pole


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Katrina did this one last fall. Not a bad idea !

CLICK HERE


----------



## CTDOutback06 (Apr 16, 2007)

n2striper said:


> I want to fly my flags proudly but DO NOT want to pay $199.00 for a telescoping flag pole!! Has anyone MADE one or found one that is better on the pocket book? I know that I'm full of questions today. I have CABIN FEVER!!!


 We bought fiberglass flagpole at Bristol Nascar race, it's 18ft and comes in 3 6ft sections. I use our velcro straps from our bike rack to secure it to the ladder on the back of the fifth wheel. You can see it in our signature pic.


----------



## tmloehr (Apr 9, 2008)

Harbor Freight sell telescopic flag poles. I bought the 16' pole with flag for $32.99 in store in Evansville, IN. They also have a 20' pole for about $70. I use a webbing strap to afix to the trailer tongue next to the Equilizer hitch bracket.

http://search.harborfreight.com/cpisearch/...eyword=flagpole

tmloehr
2003 Outback 25RSS
(new outback owner since Dec 2007...)


----------



## 'Ohana (May 20, 2007)

I have the telescoping set up and got it here for about $ 60 and simply place the mount under the tung jack

click> http://www.rvupgradestore.com/index.asp?Pa...amp;ProdID=2155

Ed


----------



## Scrib (Jun 28, 2005)

I like the telescoping 22-footers, because they make all of the lesser-poles look puny and weak
















These poles are less than $60 and a mount is about $25 (although Dawn's mount is ultra-cool!)









good luck!


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Make one from PVC cheap!

PVC ROTATING FLAGPOLE


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

NDJollyMon said:


> Make one from PVC cheap!
> 
> PVC ROTATING FLAGPOLE


that is a great idea....


----------

